
Channel 4 announces sci-fi series based on Philip K. Dick's short stories - phodo
http://www.cultbox.co.uk/news/headlines/channel-4-announces-sci-fi-series-based-on-philip-k-dicks-short-stories
======
malandrew
I'm hoping for a good telling of The Electric Ant

